# New Insemination Device and Syringe



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Joe
does your new design syringe do away with the need to mix the semen with saline when homogenizing. Also could it be used on any other instruments,athough i appreciate you have designed this to fit your own instrument.Looks really good,and i would think a major leap forward from all the mixing and centrifuging,which can more easily lead to contamination of semen.
pete.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Pete,

My new syringe was designed specifically for the new instrument, but I am working on something that may a bit more universal to fit other instruments.

Saline solution is still required for filling the syringe, but most of the saline is expelled prior to semen collect. The saline ensures a "sealed" system where air is not allowed into the syringe.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you Joe, when you design one that would fit other instruments,then i know someone who would like one.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Joe the new instrument looks alot like half of the Mackensen knock off I was designing for Sue a few years back. The difference is your design is below the $1,000 price boundry. That is the point where many believe II comes affordable to the small guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Joe, how do you advance and stabilize the tip and then twist the plunger?


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Bill,

You are correct, Mackensen had probably the most simplified cost effective instrument on the market, but unfortunately his instruments are no longer made. As with the Mackensen Instrument, my new instrument is based on pressure/tension slides. Each tension point has a locking thumbscrew to secure/stabilize the syringe once it is in correct position. 

As for cost, I am trying... I have many prototypes, but machining costs are what make things challenging. I have worked with many instruments and regardless of the design; I want the movements to be smooth and secure. 

Joe


----------

